# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  da li stvarno platnene "bolje disu"

## frost

za koji dan bice 5 meseci od kako koristimo platnene pelene. 

koristimo ih od rodjenja, od kako smo stigli kuci.

imamo bambus od tots-a, neke flanelske, i zastitne od tots-a i vunene.

e sada...

primetila sam da u tim pelenama velika nuzda ostane ne oksidirana, tj. ne pozeleni tako brzo. ja mu jako cesto menjam pelene, znaci smao ukoliko nesto nismo u mogucnosti ili nisam cula kada je obavio, sto je jako retko da se ne cuje :Grin: 

uvek uz sebe imam alana-dm jednokratnu u slucaju krizne situacije kad smo napolju pa na ulici menjamo (do u poznu jesen smo to radili ) ili kad mu menjam pelenu npr. 15 minuta pre kupanja. ja mu jako cesto menjam pelene i ne dozvoljavam da bude u mokroj a da je ne kvasimo za 15 minuta iskoristim tu ekolosku-dm

za 15 minuta u jednokratnoj velika nuzda oksidira u zelenu boju, cak i kad je "produktivniji prdez" u pitanju nije komplet nuzda.
u platnenoj i mnogo duze nema oksidiranjau zelenu boju.

moj zakljucak je da onda ipak u platnenim ne dise tako dobro pelena ili gresim.
od vazduha oksidira, zar ne?
a ja platnene koristim bas i zbog disanja koze i manje temperature u peleni zbog propustljivosti.

ima neko da mi objasni pojavu, razuveri me u zakljucak da ipak platnene ne disu bas najbolje

----------


## frost

vidim, niko nema neko objasnjenje... iskustvo.....  ostaje mi samo da ostanem pri zakljucku da ipak platnene ne disu kad imaju zastitne koje su ipak "plasticne"
probacu jos sa vunenim, da li u njima bolje dise pelena.
ako ne, bas sam besna na sebe, mislila sam da mu cinim bolje sa platnom...

----------


## isvetica

i ja se isto to pitam. moja k. ima dermatitis koji se upali u dodiru sa elastanom i poliesterom, a ove zažtitne su na nekim mjestima baš na koži. mislila sam uvesti platnene dok se ne odvikne od pelena, ima godinu i pol, a ne smije ni vunu da je ne grebe, ima li još neka vrsta zaštitnih da probam njih?

----------


## frost

verovatno je najbolja varijanta vuna. ima vunenih koje su bas strikana vuna a ima od vune koje lice na ove obicne zastitne. i one su meke ne grebu.
kazu da su dobre i one od flisa, tots bots ima lepe takve. ja se razmisljam da li vise da se cimam i da pokusam da nabavim te i proverim.

meni stvarno nije problem baviti se pranjem, susenjem i ostalo, ali ako to stvarno ispada da i nije nesto posebno dobro, pitam se sto se vise i cimati oko toga. jedino sto se nadam da ce u platnenim brze skinuti pelene, a sada, da cekam to pa da se i tu razocaram, heh

----------


## renci

Frost, koliko misliš da bi trebalo da stolica promjeni boju, da oksidira kako ti kažeš, mislim vremenski? Pa da je i izložena na zraku?
Nisam nikad razmišljala na način kako ti to vidiš pa mi nije jasno di je problem. 
Prvo dvoje djece bilo mi je u jednokratnim, ne sječam se da je stolica bila drugačije boje nego sad.
Ja kad stavim pelenu i zaštitne preko nje mogu bez problema uz bebino bedro gurnuti prst, tako i provjeravam trebam li je premotati i koliko je popišana, tako da ako prođe moj prst prođe i zrak. Boja stolice ovisi o hrani koju je pojela, ne mjenja boju ni kad skinem pelenu i ostavim raširenu na mašini po sat dva dok ne ulovim vremena da je očistim i ubacim u kantu.
Želim reči da nisam nikad brinula zbog boje stolice na način kao ti. Važno mi je da je bebina koža znatno mekša i elastičnija, zdravija, a bez trunke kreme, nego u jednokratnima.
Znam i ja da zaštitne od pula nisu idealne, ali daleko je to od one plastike od koje su napravljene jednokratne, a i na koži bebe je pamuk, velur, bambus... prirodni mjaterijali, pa ako mjenjaš pelene često kao što si i napisala stvarno ne vidim razlog za zabrinutost. Opusti se i uživaj u bebi, a beba sigurno više uživa u pp nego u nekim drugima.

----------


## frost

ne znam koliko bi trebalo, na kraju krajeva to je samo nesto sto sam primetila slucajno.
jednostavno to me je samo navelo na razmisljanje.
ja stvarno njemu jako cesto menjam pelene.
nije da se brinem, nego ono, trudim se da uradim najbolje sve vreme pa mi je krivo ako se trudim a da ispadne da ne cinim nista spektakularn pa mi je entuzijazam opao, valjda 

sto se tice boje stolice i hrane. on je jos uvek iskljucivo  na mom mleku tako da sigurno ne menja boju od hrane, to je iskljuceno.

perem ih za zrnom praska, 2 puta ispiram. odvrtim nekad i u sodi bikarboni i stavim i sirce da odmeknu, sve kako treba.
ipak cesto mi se cini da je stisnut u pelenama, mnogo je komotnija ta jednokratna alana-dm
sa strane se moze gurnuti prst i u nju bez problema a i ima celih 3 cm sirine oko noge kroz koje mogu da udahnem ili dunem vazduh, znaci disu, obican netkani pamuk

ja sama koristim platnene uloske godinama i primecujem koliko mi je bolje sa njima, zato sam i odmah uzela platnene za njega. ipak, mi ne koristimo zastitne gace pa ne mogu da poredim.

kremu nismo uspeli da izbegnemo jer je imao strahovit ojed od soora a sada povremeno ume da mu se zacrveni guza pa je ipak stavljamo. verovatno sada zbog zubica a pre vise i ne znam. uglavnom nije od praska jer nema trunke praska u njima, znam pouzdano.
sta znam, jos uvek nisam odustala, prosto mi glupo da odustanem sada, kad sam izdrzala najgore, uz grceve i soor imao je preko 10 stolica dnevno bar 2 meseca i cvrsto sam se drzala platnenih i tada.

praticu jos malo situaciju

----------


## Majuška

ja sam baš zbunjena oko platnenih.

Probala sam nekoliko puta sa M. ali je on svaki put dobio strašan osip po guzi
Od jednokratnih jedino 'podnosi' pampersice, na sve druge bi se zacrvenio
A platnene njegova guza ne može vidjet! Sad smo ih koristili 2 dana i osula se guza..
Niš, opet smo na jednokratniima, nije bed ali fascinira me ta pojava!

----------


## frost

mozda je do pranja? zavisi i koje platnene ste koristili. citala sam ovde na forumu da ima beba sa alergijom bas na bambus.
ja nisam stekla utisak da se ojeda zbog platnenih

----------


## Lutonjica

ima tema o osipu kod platnenih, razloga je mali milijun pa mi se ne da opet pisati. potražit ću temu

----------


## Lutonjica

evo topika
http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/451...-pelene-i-osip-((

u mojim postovima je opisano zašto sve dolazi do osipa i rješenja, pročitaj

----------


## Amalthea

> A platnene njegova guza ne može vidjet! Sad smo ih koristili 2 dana i osula se guza..


Mojem je guza bila osipana isključivo u pampersicama, u platnenima nikad.
Stvarno je zanimljivo kako su klinci različiti, pa ih onda ti uspoređuj!  :Wink:

----------


## renci

_Frost: na kraju krajeva to je samo nesto sto sam primetila slucajno._
Kako? Ne razumijem. S čim si usporedila stolicu?
Meni je patronažna govorila o stolicama malenih beba koje mogu biti oksidirane, zelene, a za koje mame krivo misle da su to "stolice gladi", a radi se o većoj količini zraka koje dijete proguta dok jede pa u crijevima stolice pozelene, ali to nema veze sa vrstom pelene. 
_Frost: sto se tice boje stolice i hrane. on je jos uvek iskljucivo na mom mleku tako da sigurno ne menja boju od hrane, to je iskljuceno._
Ali iako je tvoje mlijeko pretežno bijelo, ono je svaki put različito i pigmenti iz hrane prelaze u bebinu stolicu, tako da bez obzira što je dojena beba ipak se boja stolice razlikuje od stolice do stolice ovisno o tome što ti jedeš. To je naravno intenzivnije nakon uvođenja dohrane, ali i za vrijeme isključivog dojenja boja stolice se mjenja, onako u tonovima, ali sigurno nije uvijek identična.
Nemoj se predomisliti, i dalje koristi pp jer svome djetetu pružaš bolji izbor i zdraviju opciju.
Majuška, a jesi li isprobala sve savjete mama o pravilnom održavanju pelena ( minimalno praška, duplo ispiranje, ni kapi omekšivača...)
Ja vjerujem da je moguće, ne želim tebi kojoj se to dogodilo proturječiti da nije, ali zanima me kako onda kad mu obučeš neku majicu ili body koji su također od pamuka ne dobije osip po cijelom tijelu? Je li stvar u mokraći, ima li urinoloških problema? Jel mu mokraća ima intenzivan miris, da li možda reagira i na neku hranu ( na primjer kad jede citruse da li mu bude crveno oko usta?)?
Žao mi je što nemate sreće s pp, nadam se da će se nešto promjeniti. 

_

_

----------


## vissnja

Mi nismo koristili platnene pa ne znam da ti kažem. Ali mogu da ti kažem da N nekad sama ode u kupatilo i pokaki se u nošu a da ni ne prijavi, pa to stoji neko vreme dok ne primetim, ali nikad nisam primetila da kakica oksidira, menja i bolju i slično. A na vazduhu je.
Probaj jednom kad provališ da kaki da odmah razmotaš pelenu, ili da ga staviš da se pokaki u lavor/nošu pa gledaj da li će kroz pola sata promeniti boju. Ja mislim da neće.

----------


## vještičica

a otkud znaš da je promjena boje samo i isključivo od (ne)izloženosti vazduhu?
zar isto tako to ne može biti posljedica (ne)izloženosti kakice djelovanju hemikalija iz jednokratne pelene?
a i sama kaka može biti raznih boja
šmizi je redovno kakila zelenkasto, a kaka je na vazduhu postajala-žuta
što se tiče propusnosti za zrak, zavisi koje zaštitne koristiš, ako su od breathable PUL-a ili vune onda dišu
deblji PUL i drugi laminirani materijali su manje ili nikako zrak propusni
za flis ne znam, trebao bi da je zrak propusan koliko i vuna, ali to ne znam jer nisam koristila

----------


## isvetica

Ja bih zbilja voljela imati neke vunene covere jer mi mala ima AD, ne bi smjela ništa od poliestera i elastana, strah me tog lanoliziramja, dali to plastificira pelenu? Kad sam je stavila u onal pul cover smrdila je pelena ( nova) dva puta oprana bez praška na kiselinu jezivo, kažu da se to u vunenim ne događa. Ima li netko možda da prodaje rabljene za 1.5 godina staro dijete, moliti ću moderatorice da dopuste ponude na pp jer ne mogu na burzu. Molila bih savjete mama koje koriste platnene na djetetu sa AD-om

----------


## frost

koristim vunu i tots bots PUL, nije debeo, bar na opip

sto se tice hemikalija, nikada nije bio u jednokratnoj duze od 15 minuta, to je vremenski period koji  je prosao da mogu suditi. nekada samo prducne pa bude malo kakice. kad kaki mnogo i obilato to cujem pa nikada nije ni doslo do nekog duzeg vremenskog perioda do menjanja bez obzira u kojoj peleni bio.
a koristila sam alana ekoloske, u njoj ima manje hemije u samo materijalu, osim gel-a koji za 15 minuta tesko da je bio aktiviran u tom smislu.

otkud znam, nesto me smorilo opasno. sad mislim i da ga stezu jer od platnenih uvek vidim trag na kozi a od jednokratnih ne.

mozda sam malo zveknula od neceg petog pa me i to dotuklo kad videh na pisi otisak od bambusa a prst mogu da gurnem unutar nije ga steglo oko nogice ili struka.
i tako, stavih ga veceras na spavanje po prvi put u jednokratnoj. popiski se u toku noci uvek i promoci na bodic, svakako cu je jednom u toku noci menjati, videcu sta se desava i kako koza podnosi.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Molila bih savjete mama koje koriste platnene na djetetu sa AD-om


moje dijete ima blagi AD
koristili smo u jednom periodu isključivo vunene covere, a pelene 100% prirodni materijali (treba čitati etikete na pelenama, mnoge nisu 100% pamuk/ bambus i slično)
kad je imala gadne ojedine, bila je bez pelene, čak i po noći
prala sam ju isključivo vodom, nikakve maramice, sapuni i slično nije dolazilo u obzir
ako te još nešto zanima, pitaj

lanoliziranje vunu ne plastificira, eventualno je zamasti. ali određeni smrad vune postoji - meni to nije smetalo. i pelena ti ne bi smjela smrditi po kiselini ako si je prala bez detergenta. prvi put čujem da tako smrdi pelena koja je prana samo vodom.

frost, normalno da vidiš trag od materijala, to nema nikakve veze sa stezanjem. meni se čini da si zapravo u svojoj glavi odustala od platnenih i sad samo tražiš opravdanja i razloge za svoje odustajanje. ako si odustala, odustala si i gotovo, ništa strašno  :Smile:

----------


## frost

ja ne zelim da odustanem, ja sam se odlucila za platnene jos pre nego sto je bio i u planu. pelene sam kupila sve pre njegovog rodjenja. toliko sam branila platneno pelenastvo da kad bi odutala ne bi smela da priznam okolini. svi su me uveravali da necu izdrzati i svi se cude da je 5 meseci u njima.
ja samo zelim ono sto je najbolje za njega i nista vise, to i jeste razlog sto sam krenula sa platnenim.
meni nikako ne zvuci i ne izgleda dobro ako mu nesto stisne polne organe. pa ni nase gace nas ne stezu da nam ostanu tragovi, ako ostanu , ostanu negde na bokovima, samo otisci ali nikada ni meni ni mm-u nije ostavilo otisak od pritiska na "the mestima  :Smile:  )

----------


## kli_kli

Moje misljenje je da platnene pelene sigurno dobro disu, a sad kolika je i kakva razlika u odnosu na jednokratne, mene definitivno ne brine.
Nije sve ni u "disanju".

----------


## Lutonjica

ali frost, trag sigurno nije ostao zato što ga stišće, nego od gužvanja materijala. pogotovo ako je dijete ležalo na trbuhu.
moja djeca se bude s crvenim otiscima prstiju po licu, ili s otiscima jastuka na trbuhu - ne zato što ih prsti i jastuk po noći stišću, nego spavaju na njima pa se utisnu u tijelo

----------


## isvetica

I moja K. ima blagi AD, tj. onaj suhi, ali je na nekim flekicama pokupila gljivice. Doktorica je zabranila vunu na golu kožu, pa me zanima: 
Kakva je to vrsta vune, grebe li, ima li neki cover koji je podstavljen pamukom na mjestima gdje dodiruje kožu (nogice), mogu li se gljivice naseliti na vunu i kako ih se onda riješiti...
OT: ima li neki prirodni preparat za riješiti se gljivica ( plijesni) sa bebine kože ( ne čajavac jer zbog AD ima ionako presuhu kožu)? 
A jesam sad udavila... :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

ima raznoraznih vrsta vunenih covera, ali još nisam naišla niti na jedan koji grebe
o gljivicama i vuni ne znam ništa  :Sad:

----------


## frost

evo moja beba je imala bas tezak ojed zbog soora. izlecili smo se nistatinom u vise navrata oralno i lokalno sa kremom.
u to vreme je koristio vuneni cover, pull on... i nije bilo problema. koliko znam vuna je bas prirodno i antibakterijska i antimikrobna.

evo ja da se javim. ostavila sam grozno posranu pelenu  :Smile:  na vazduhu, otvorenu, to nisam ranije radila ..i evo sati su prosli boja je ista.
tako da sam dosla ovde se pokrijem usima i da izjavim da sam ocigledno malo zabrazdila ovih dana pa sam se ostrvila na pelene ili brinula malo vise nego sto treba.
ipak mu jeste tesnije kad u tots-bambus stavim i booster, preko dana bez boostera nema otisaka.

moram da resim problem nocne pelene, preko dana je sve o.k.

i tako, mozda je nekom koristila moja zuta minuta da procita nesto za i protiv platnenih  :Smile: 

posle noci u jednokratnim gde stvarno nemam zamerke, lepo je guza izgledala i suvo skroz, ipak i dalje guram sa platnenim.
ja se grozim tog gela u jednokratnim, potpuno sam se nasla u procepu

----------


## vissnja

frost - što se tiče tih otisaka, možda je naglo porastao pa mu je nešto tesno. Ali ako on nije vidno nervozan mislim da mu ne smeta. I Nađa i ja smo imale onoliko otisaka po telu od stiskanja u marami pa smo se svejedno nosile satima.

----------


## isvetica

ima li tko koji vuneni cover viška? nema u Hrvatskoj za kupiti, a nisam u mogučnosti iz inozemstva naručivati...

----------


## frost

ja sam vidjala da neko prodaje preko neta u hrvatskoj. ima ih i u sloveniji, mozda ti zele poslati
ako te zanima poslacu ti na pp gde mozes kupiti, pretpostavljam da nije o.k. reklamirati po forumu

@vissnja, da i mi imamo otiske od marame i od slinga, hmm, mozda si u pravu.
nisam sva svoja u poslednje vreme, smorilo me godisnje doba pa tako, mozda i dramim bez potrebe, vise ni ja ne znam

----------


## kli_kli

a i vreme je da sinka malo pocnes da ostavljas gologuzog  :Wink:

----------


## frost

o bespelenastvu mislim svaki dan i svaki dan mislim na mikku i pitam se kako je uspela da ostane normalna osluskujuci svaki pish 

pustim ga ja gologuzog kad menjamo pelene, onda se igramo neko vreme da bi bio gologuz. to je u kupatilu, tu je toplo radi masina za susenje 24/7. ostali deo stana je suvise hladan za sada :/

----------


## isvetica

[QUOTE=frost;1542621]ja sam vidjala da neko prodaje preko neta u hrvatskoj. ima ih i u sloveniji, mozda ti zele poslati
ako te zanima poslacu ti na pp gde mozes kupiti, pretpostavljam da nije o.k. reklamirati po forumu

molila bih ako može na pp. Hvala

----------

